# cable para garmin echo por mi



## domingo69 (Oct 6, 2012)

hola tengo un gps garmin etrex y me gustaria cargarle datos rutas y mapas

el cable que he visto es un poco caro y he decidido hacerlo yo pero me gustaria saber si esta bien las conexiones que quiero hacer por que pretendo conectarlo por usb y aqui os dejo una foto para que me digais si estaria bien o por lo contrario no funcionaria


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Si no hace falta alimentarlo para conectarlo al pc y pasarle datos, quitas el ground y solo dejas el data in y el data out, así como está, que no reconoce o no aparece nada, pues donde estaba el data in, pones el data out, y donde el data out pones el data in. Eso si no le hace falta alimentación del usb para pasar datos.

Ahora, si le hace falta tienes que usar los 4 pines del USB, el +5V el GND, y data + y el DATA - 

Fijate en esto:








Ten cuidado, haber si metes 5V al ground...


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 6, 2012)

eso si es lo que estoy mirando si hace falta alimentarlo pero aun no encontre nada.
si hiciera falta alimentarlo tendre que meterle una resistencia por que el gps funciona con dos pilas de 1,5 v y como tu bien has dicho la salida del USB es de 5 v


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> eso si es lo que estoy mirando si hace falta alimentarlo pero aun no encontre nada.
> si hiciera falta alimentarlo tendre que meterle una resistencia por que el gps funciona con dos pilas de 1,5 v y como tu bien has dicho la salida del USB es de 5 v



Prueba a ponerle solo data + y -, con eso no debería pasar nada, pero como veas. Lo malo puede ser equivocarse en la alimentación, quizas alimentarlo es solo para cargarlo y para meterle datos es solo el data + y - . Pero busca más, mejor saber algo mas del gps

No, se alimenta con 5V, a no ser que el cable original lleve resistencias o algo para limitar esos 5V, fijate en eso, si el cable no lleva nada, ya internamente esos 5V se reducen a la tensión con la que trabaje.

Es como cuando conectas un MP3 con un el cable de usb a mini usb, le metes 5V, o un mp3 usb alimentado con una pila de 1,5V, lo conectas a 5V y no se estropea, eso internemamente se ajusta.

Es un ejemplo, puede que tu gps funcione igual, pero busca para saber mas de tu gps, mejor antes de hacerle algo.


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 6, 2012)

el problema es que el cable original para ese modelo no lleva conector usb sino lleva este


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> el problema es que el cable original para ese modelo no lleva conector usb sino lleva este
> http://imageshack.us/a/img833/4733/42539882.jpg




Creo que siendo serie, para conectarlo a usb hay que ponerle un microcontrolador, para poder convertir el serie en usb. 

algo como esto:






Dentro lleva un microcontrolador que convierte el seríe en usb.

Si cortas el conector seire y dejas el cable, hay tienes que poner un microcontrolador para poder usarlo por usb.

Eso es lo que he leido, haber si alguien sabe mas que yo y dice como puede ser.

Si lo necesitase, o te haces un conversor serie a usb o tienes que comprarte el cable, que puede que funcione, no se mucho de conversores...


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 6, 2012)

entonces por lo que me dices no es tan facil como aparece en mi primera foto?
esperare a ver si alguien me da otra idea pero te estoy muy agradecido por tus rapidas respuestas


----------



## moises95 (Oct 7, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> entonces por lo que me dices no es tan facil como aparece en mi primera foto?
> esperare a ver si alguien me da otra idea pero te estoy muy agradecido por tus rapidas respuestas



He seguido buscando y veo que se puede hacer lo de la foto que pusistes, pero sin poner el GND, solo el D+ y D- del usb, los de datos únicamente. Según dicen te pediá el driver, seguramente sea el que ya tienes de tu gps. Pues prueba, no debería pasar nada, solo conectas el D+ y el D- en los pines data IN y data OUT del gps, que no reconoce o no hace nada, pues das la vuelta a la conexion, es decir, si pusistes el D+ en esta IN, lo pones en OUT, y así con el otro, hay etonces su ordenador empieza a instalarlo. Es lo que dicen, de todas maneras yo he hecho esas cosas con ratones PS/2  , intentar pasarlos a usb directamente y no se han estropeado, solo que el pc me decia que no lo reconocía, no servia ese raton para usb, aunque creo que tambien le tenía que poner controlador...Pero valla, que la cosa es que con los datas no creo que estropees nada.

Entonces, conectas los data (d+ --> data IN,  d- ---> data OUT) 
Enciendes el GPS y miras como reacciona el pc, haber si reconoce e instala, no reconoce, o no hace nada. 

Si no hace nada:

Conectas los data así (D+ -----> data OUT), D- ---> data IN) aqui ya hemos dado la vuelta a las conexiones.
Enciendes el GPS y miras de nuevo como reacciona, si todo va bien perfecto, la idea principal es que el ordenador reconozca el gps e intnete instalar su driver, con eso quere decir que te sirve hacerlo de esa forma.


Otra forma es usando conversor con microcontroladores, por ejemplo:


http://www.hobbytronics.co.uk/image/data/usb_ttl_sch.gif





Aqui tenemos RX y TX, esos va al gps, a los pones DATA IN data OUT, sabes donde ponerlo segun la foto 2ª que me pusistes, estos entran a un microcontrolador que saca por los pines 17 18 y 19 las conexiones al usb.

Esto creo que es así:




Creo que va así.

Bueno, haber si alguien de aqui te dice  mejor sobre el microcontrolador, pero por ahora puedes probar a ponerlo como en tu esquema, directamente al usb, pero recuerda *usa solo los pines de datos, no el de 5V y el gnd*, ya nos dices como te fué con esa prueba.


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 7, 2012)

no ha habido suerte directamente el ordenador no lo reconoce


----------



## moises95 (Oct 7, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> no ha habido suerte directamente el ordenador no lo reconoce



Te dice que el dispositivo no lo reconoce ¿No? Pero has probado a dale la vuelta a la conexiones, si pusistes en d+ el data in, ponle hay el data out.

Si te dice que windows no lo reconoce pues tendrás entonces que  usar el conversor...


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 7, 2012)

si cambie lo cables pero ni siquiera windows dice nada es como si no se huviera conectado nada
Me parece que al final voy a tener que comprar el cable


----------



## moises95 (Oct 7, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> si cambie lo cables pero ni siquiera windows dice nada es como si no se huviera conectado nada
> Me parece que al final voy a tener que comprar el cable


Cuando lo has conectado ¿has encendido el gps? enchufas y enciendes el gps


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 7, 2012)

si como tu me digiste y como si nada el ordenador no se entera que esta conectado


----------



## moises95 (Oct 7, 2012)

domingo69 dijo:


> si como tu me digiste y como si nada el ordenador no se entera que esta conectado




 Entonces seguramente necesites adactar el puerto serie a USB, comprando el cable, si aqui nadie contestase puedes ir a una tienda de electronica o informatica y preguntar si funcionaría adactar el serie a usb de ese aparato o algun otro cable que tengan para conectar por usb tu aparato


----------

